# Outback 30rls Or Rockwood 2501ss



## Dooboy

Hi all, newbie here, My search for a TT has been nailed down to two choices, I'm very new at this as this will be my first TT, i have a 2008 Toyota Tundra Crewmax LTD, the tow limit is 10100lbs, i know this is a outback forum, but i'd like some non bias expert advise from you veteran RVers. My wife is partial to the white cabinets instead of the traditional wood style, that's how i have come down to these two choices

-Outback 30RLS, PRO-very attractive price, $22500.00 for a 2008, aero design nose cone, 8 cu ft fridge, lots of windows. Con- very heavy for my truck, 7200lb dry, my garage is 29ft deep, so it would have to be stored outside.

-Rockwood 2501SS, Pro-at 28.1 ft, i can park it inside, very light weight, 4800lb dry, less stress to pull, comes with flat screen tv & 5.1 surround sound. Torsion suspension. Con-Quality, heard some not so good reports on the construction, same price as the 30Rls for a trailer that is 7.5 wide & 5 ft shorter, square nose cone.

Thank you in advance for you replies.


----------



## skippershe

Hi Dooboy









Sorry I'm not able to help with your decision making, but I did want to say...










Good luck,


----------



## kjdj

Welcome Dooboy,

I would look at the resale value after 5 years.

The Rockwood you specified is way overpriced.

As far as the tow ability of your Tundra, there are many more weights that play a role in determining tow safety.

Towing capacity is just an advertisement ploy. Gross Vehicle Combined Weight Rating rules.

Please look at some of the Pinned Posts in the Towing forum. There is alot of great fact and personal experience info at *The Towing Issues Forum LINKY*

The OB 30rls is to much for your Tundra. Depending on the size of your family, truck options, body style and packing habits the Rockwood may be too much trailer.

Check in often and share your experience.


----------



## Insomniak

How did you get a 2008 Tundra? Are they out yet?

As far as the trailers go - the 30RLS is a pretty long, heavy trailer. The supposed maximum length for the 145 inch wheelbase on the Crewmax is around 29 feet. We're pulling a little over 30 feet with our 28RSDS and it's a very stable setup. I'm not sure I would want another three feet behind me though. With a dry weight of over 7,000 pounds, once you got the 30RLS loaded up you would be very close to the maximum tow rating for the truck. The other concern is the limited GVWR for the Crewmax. Not many lb's to fudge with. You could probably do it though, as the Tundra seems to be a very capable tow vehicle. We pull the 28RSDS without any problems, but it is 1,000 pounds lighter than the 30RLS.....

The Rockwood is an ok trailer, but I REALLY don't like the 7 1/2 foot wide flavor! The difference is very apparent - to me at least. I know it's only a six inch difference, but it just feels too cramped.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Dooboy

My truck will be here in two weeks, it'll be one of the first 08s, i know what you mean about the 7.5ft setting up, we have looked at a lot of floor plans but the 2501ss is a very open floor plan with a big slide, when you are sitting inside, it feels even roomier than the 30RLS, our idea is to get it for starter, if we find that this is our cup of tea & perhaps we'll get a bigger truck & trailer in a couple of years. We started looking at tent trailers to tow with my 06 tacoma, then the more we looked the bigger trailer we'd like to get, then we got a bigger truck, but now the truck we bought seems even too small now, i guess we should just get a 29ft or so trailer to try out this whole RV experience before we decide to go bigger, you guys have been very helpful, you ideas are what i'm leaning toward anyway, but just wanted some second opinion.


----------



## campmg

Did you say your wife likes the Outback yet your still asking questions? You're braver than I am.

Obviously this is an Outback forum and most tend to like their Outbacks. Afterall, Rockwooders doesn't sound as cool. Or would they be called Woodies? I'll check out the Rockwood plan later but think what will best serve you not only this year but the next couple of years. If your truck can safely tow it, you should get it. If you dry camp, consider which has larger fresh water and waste holding tanks. I really like the outdoor cookstove and bike door.

The best part is that you're going camping soon and should be happy with either purchase. Good luck to you.


----------



## 4beeps

I will take an Outback over anything Rockwood makes. Our last camper was a Rockwood and it was a lemon and they didn't stand behind their product. My Boss knows the guy who used to own Rockwood before he sold out to Buffett. My boss suggested I write him a letter and my boss even mentioned the problems I had and I never got a response.

If the owner of the company doesn't care about customer service or his product - Why buy it!!

4Beeps


----------



## ptpainton

I looked real long at the Outback trailers, but because I have an Armada to tow with I was limited to about a 25 foot trailer, the 25rss is a great trailer but it doesn't have near the interior room of the Rockwood 2501SS. Like you said it has a Superslide and that is where it really helps that interior room. Although the outback may be wider it is not taller inside so you have more headroom and with the SS it is much wider from almost front to back. As far as quality goes I think all of these trailers are built cheap unless you go with an Airstream. 
I would have definately bought the Keystone brand though if they had the features inside like the Rockwood. Just because I really like all of these Outback people on this Forum it is amazing how friendly and helpful they are.
The flatscreen TV, sound system, dvd,cd,sattelite radio is nice, the top bunk though has very little vertical space so if your older than about 10 you can forget it. I found after looking and talking with people for about a year before I bought that there is no perfect trailor, try to get close and then buy it. 
The Rockwood should sell for more like 20,500. I paid 17640 for mine but that was through one of the online wholesalers and if you do that you had better be handy or have a good friend that is handy with TT's. They are all going to have an issue once in a while and if you buy from a good dealer you can have the peace of mind that someone will help you after the sale. The people I bought from were one of the biggest and cheapest but there is no service after it is delivered. Buyer Beware.


----------



## campmg

ptman said:


> They are all going to have an issue once in a while and if you buy from a good dealer you can have the peace of mind that someone will help you after the sale. The people I bought from were one of the biggest and cheapest but there is no service after it is delivered. Buyer Beware.


You should be able to find a qualified service center in your area for any manufacturer. They don't even have to sell the Outback as long as they can work on Keystone products and same for Rockwood.


----------



## Dooboy

I'm well aware that there is very little quality that goes into these TTs unless i'm willing to pay more than double the price for a Bigfoot or Airstream, i'm not a rich guy so that is out of the question, i just need to get the best floor plan for my application, i don't think there is any difference in quality between the Rockwood & the Outback, i wish Outback made a shorter trailer with less weight & a open floor plan, i've only been surf here for a few days & i wish i could be part of this very friendly & helpful group.


----------



## huntr70

Dooboy said:


> I'm well aware that there is very little quality that goes into these TTs unless i'm willing to pay more than double the price for a Bigfoot or Airstream, i'm not a rich guy so that is out of the question, i just need to get the best floor plan for my application, i don't think there is any difference in quality between the Rockwood & the Outback, i wish Outback made a shorter trailer with less weight & a open floor plan, i've only been surf here for a few days & i wish i could be part of this very friendly & helpful group.


Have you checked out the website for floorplans and specs???

There are other superslide models that aren't as heavy as a Sydney edition like you are looking at.

Our 28BHS was nice and open and was like 7000 lbs loaded. I think the 29 bhs is around the same.

Steve


----------



## campntn

We looked a LONG time at the 2501S. Long, I mean nearly ordered one. Thing that held us back is the lack of counter space in the kitchen and no skylite over the tub. I'm tall, so I need the extra head room.
But, if any of you OUtbackers have the chance, you should walk thru one if you haven't. That is by far the roomiest 25 footer you'll see.That slide is deep. It's trimmed out nicely, I loved the XM radio, but that can be added. That fold down couch into a queen bed is innovative. It laid ok. We liked the nitestands for magazines/stuff. LIked the window in the bath. Although not overrun with storage, unless your living in it, it should do fine. 
Our choices, upgrading from our 21RS, were/are between that Rockwood 2501S or the Heartland 28BHS. We're going with the Heartland; it has a 76 in walk around bed.








As the other poster said, ANY trailer is gonna have some problems. If you have a local dealer and he/she is good, now is a good time to buy. With winter coming in, gas prices up they need to move some units. Toss em some numbers. I did and to my amazement they bit. Now, I had to go to another dealer, but it turns out he is a better dealer anyway. If your paying cash barter. If your making payments, it just comes down to payments. I told the dealer what I wanted to pay per month; what I thought was reasonable that I would have in the trailer after it was paid off or if I should sell, what I have left as a payoff. 
Take all of your family in there, lay em down. Tow both of em. See how they "feel". See where you would put what. A friend was like "where will you put the coffemaker?" LOL. Then we realized it really didn't have much counter space. We don't cook that much, but with a family of 4, it could get really cramped just making sandwiches.
I was excited about only have 27 feet behind me to tow and back in. Also it's a thinner box and you can see around it easier when towing. Flat panel was nice. 
The Outbacks are great. We dearly love ours, but we need more room. I'm not particularily fond of towing 30 feet, BUT after we went into the Heartland, and towing it, it was hard to go in another and put it against the Heartland. 
So, in the end, get what get's your heart and you'll be fine. 
We loved the 2501S..I don't think you could go wrong with it. That particular Outback is too much for that particular truck. You'd always be leary and stressed when towing. That's not camping, that's working. 
Hope this helps, 
Mark


----------



## bradnjess

My wife and i bought an outback 27rsds back and april, but we considered the rockwood 2501ss for months before. Actually we were on our way to make an offer on the 2501ss when decided to stop in an check out the outbacks for the heck of it. We bought the 27rsds that day and never made to the rockwood dealer. The floor space in the 2501ss is pretty amazing for the overall length though. Although the split mattress/fold away couch was the most uncomfortabe thing I'd ever seen. The seperate bunk room in the rear was very nice for kids. I'm assuming you have kids if looking at bunk models, we have to daughters, 6 and 4, and rear queen bed slide works nice for them. My wife loved the white cabinets also but the private front bed room and walk through bath w/ porcelain toilet sealed the deal. Best of luck in your decision making and remember if Mama ain't happy ain't nobody happy! BTW this site is the best, there is no problem that can't be solved here.


----------



## jedmunson

We had narrowed our choice down to 2 - the Outback 31 RQS and the Rockwood (both had the quad bunks) so its pretty much the same decision that you are looking to make, just yours has living in the back of the trailers....ANYWAY, I digress.....

It came down to quality....and you can see what we chose. We have 3 kids and we were afraid that they could tear apart the Rockwood in a short time.

Well, they are still VERY BUSY, but you would never know we camp ALL THE TIME with the kids....The OB has withstood them very well and things still look fabulous.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Have to agree with what everyone else is saying. Quality is very important here, and once you're out camping you don't want to spend all your time fixing things.

However, the Outback you are considering seems a bit heavy for your new TV. I could be wrong (have been many times) on the TV, as I don't have all the towing information.

Good Luck...


----------



## Nathan

I'd vote for the OB over the rockwood. The extra 1/2 foot on the interior helps with spaciousness. Also the Rockwoods tend to take some shortcuts like smaller tanks, etc. However, I'm in with the others that the OB is too big for your 1/2 ton truck. I'd look at shorter OB's.


----------



## Thor

My vote is for the Outback.

Our 1st ever trailer was a 28RSS and we loved it (3 seasons). Our 2nd trailer is the 31RQS (1 season) and it is a beautiful trailer. I actually think the 31RQS is easier to tow... I really did not find a big difference towing between the 2 trailers. The 31 is more stable on the hwy...it does pull as much if a 18wheeler passes you. I do notice the extra weight of the 31RQS; but only when starting from a stop. The 31 is taller and longer so backing into camping spots takes me a few extra minutes.

I would not worry about the towing - Your truck is rate for 10,000lbs plus the trailer is 7000lbs plus 1500lbs of stuff is well under. Set-up is the important factor and a good brake contoller. If your hitch and sway system is not set-up properly regardless of the size of trailer it will not feel comfortable to tow.

Good Luck with your choice

Thor


----------



## Dooboy

Thanks so much for all of the recommendation, i think the 30rls is out of the cards, the reason i was considering it in the first place is the fact that the one at the dealer is an 07 & they are offering it at below cost, but i'm still a bit confused as far as quality goes, i'm also looking at a lighter weight Outback along with the rockwood, but looking at both of them closely, i have a hard time telling the quality difference, they are both constructed very similar structual wise, the applicances are similar, most wiring & plumbing are similar, even down to the tires, both are manufactured in Indiana, seems like majority of TT are, Please enlighten me on why the Outback is more durable. I realized that they both are mass produce, fit & finish is not the best, but like i said before, i'm not a rich guy & i cannot afford an airstream.


----------



## Liam

I am also considering an Outback Sydney 30RLS, but am wondering how those white cabinets and fiberglass exterior hold up. I read on the Keystone site that the filon fiberglass exterior skin (which I believe does not contain a gelcoat finish) will yellow over time. I also read on several web sites not associated with Outbacks that the thermofoil coating used on the cabinets will also yellow. What I don't know is the period of time it takes for this to show up. Also, does anyone know what material is used under that white thermofoil skin on the Sydney models cabinets? Can anyone share their positive or negative experience? My alternative to the Outback Sydney 30RLS is a Sunset Creek SL297. That trailer has an aluminum skin and I presume that it will be more of a headache to keep clean. Can anyone share their experience with aluminum exteriors on trailers?

Thanks


----------



## GarethsDad

Our Outback is a 2003 and the skin is still white and the cabinets are still bright white. I hope this helps and welcome to Outbackers. James


----------



## dazee

IF you are at all interested, we have a 2007 26RLS for sale. It has the U-shaped dinette that makes into the large bed, and also the queen bedroom. PM me if you want details







btw 17.900.00


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dooboy said:


> Thanks so much for all of the recommendation, i think the 30rls is out of the cards, the reason i was considering it in the first place is the fact that the one at the dealer is an 07 & they are offering it at below cost, but i'm still a bit confused as far as quality goes, i'm also looking at a lighter weight Outback along with the rockwood, but looking at both of them closely, i have a hard time telling the quality difference, they are both constructed very similar structual wise, the applicances are similar, most wiring & plumbing are similar, even down to the tires, both are manufactured in Indiana, seems like majority of TT are, Please enlighten me on why the Outback is more durable. I realized that they both are mass produce, fit & finish is not the best, but like i said before, i'm not a rich guy & i cannot afford an airstream.


Sorry to hear the Outback is out of the question....but I understand your decision. Even if you go with the SOB (some other brand) feel free to stick around this site. We have a lot of fun and have some good information to share...and we're always looking for someone to provide more info.


----------



## 1jeep

Dooboy said:


> Thanks so much for all of the recommendation, i think the 30rls is out of the cards, the reason i was considering it in the first place is the fact that the one at the dealer is an 07 & they are offering it at below cost, but i'm still a bit confused as far as quality goes, i'm also looking at a lighter weight Outback along with the rockwood, but looking at both of them closely, i have a hard time telling the quality difference, they are both constructed very similar structual wise, the applicances are similar, most wiring & plumbing are similar, even down to the tires, both are manufactured in Indiana, seems like majority of TT are, Please enlighten me on why the Outback is more durable. I realized that they both are mass produce, fit & finish is not the best, but like i said before, i'm not a rich guy & i cannot afford an airstream.


I can say towing such a large trailer with the new Tundra isnt that bad...i was prepared for the worse. I have never run out of power or had myself in a situation where i felt i was risking my family's safety. However my truck has the 8' bed giving it a 165" wheelbase, this doesnt change the fact that the tundra is still a 1/2 ton and is at its limits on cargo capacity.

We owned a previous keystone trailer that had issues and keystone bought it back with the condition that we buy another keystone, this was after having purchased the tundra. our previous trailer was about 1500lbs lighter and only 30' total, it towed like a dream! When we ended up back at the rv lot to pick out our replacement which was supposed to be a Passport, it was hard to pass up the deal on the sydney.

I think Rockwood makes a fine product, but the trim might be slightly lower than the outback. My brother in-law has had a rockwood roo for about 5 years and hasnt had one issue. The frame on the OB is much heavier construction, but i think you will find most RV's use the same appliance manufacturers.


----------



## srlaws

Hi Dooboy,

We bought a 30RLS two years ago and love it. I think that the Tundra is a wee bit undersized to pull this unit though. I pulled ours once with a Dodge 1500 to take it in for service. The roads were flat and wide but I didn't have the stability I normally have with my F350 and didn't feel as safe. I realize the Tundra is rated just a bit higher than of my Dodge but still I personally feel much safer in the one ton and would not care to compromise on the safety of my family. No matter how careful you are towing a camper there's always going to be situations beyond your control with either road conditions or other drivers that will require maximum control of your trailer and fully loaded you will be at the max of the Tundra's towing capabilities.

Best of luck in whatever you decide

Steve


----------



## HuckZito

I am also looking at the 31RLS. My TV is a 07 Tundra Crewmax 5.7 with a towing capacity of 10,100 lbs.
We were looking at the 31BHDS and thought that the 31RLS would shave off some pounds.
The weight of the trailer is 7105 lbs with a hitch weight of 655 lbs. I am thinking that the weight will be OK and the hitch weight will be allright with my 1300 lb payload cap. Just me, my wife and a 4 year old.
I plan on going with a good WD set-up like the Equilizer or Hensley, not sure yet. 
Hoping I could get some feedback on this selection.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper

HuckZito said:


> I am also looking at the 31RLS. My TV is a 07 Tundra Crewmax 5.7 with a towing capacity of 10,100 lbs.
> We were looking at the 31BHDS and thought that the 31RLS would shave off some pounds.
> The weight of the trailer is 7105 lbs with a hitch weight of 655 lbs. I am thinking that the weight will be OK and the hitch weight will be allright with my 1300 lb payload cap. Just me, my wife and a 4 year old.
> I plan on going with a good WD set-up like the Equilizer or Hensley, not sure yet.
> Hoping I could get some feedback on this selection.
> 
> Thanks, Dave


You should start a new thread with your requests for info in the subject line. This way others will see it that might not check this topic.


----------



## HuckZito

I will, Thanks!


----------



## jedmunson

DISCLAIMER: This in no way is in reference to what you have to tow it with....









We looked at the both the OB and a Rockwood. The Rockwood was cheaper and had basically the same layout - however we went with the OB for 1 MAIN reason....We didnt think the Rockwood was made to the same standards as the OB and were afraid the kids could tear it up in no time at all. We plan on keeping this one until we have at least 2 LESS kids camping with us, so it needs to last.

If you wife likes the OB - maybe find a smaller one (28') with a good floorplan and nicer weight. You get to feel a little more confident pulling it and you get the interior that you wife likes....and you can tell her you did it all for her - face it, MAKING HER HAPPY is the same as MAKING YOU HAPPY









Happy Camping - Jennifer


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jedmunson said:


> DISCLAIMER: This in no way is in reference to what you have to tow it with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We looked at the both the OB and a Rockwood. The Rockwood was cheaper and had basically the same layout - however we went with the OB for 1 MAIN reason....We didnt think the Rockwood was made to the same standards as the OB and were afraid the kids could tear it up in no time at all. We plan on keeping this one until we have at least 2 LESS kids camping with us, so it needs to last.
> 
> If you wife likes the OB - maybe find a smaller one (28') with a good floorplan and nicer weight. You get to feel a little more confident pulling it and you get the interior that you wife likes....and you can tell her you did it all for her - face it, MAKING HER HAPPY is the same as MAKING YOU HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Camping - Jennifer


The ole' "Win/Win" routine....


----------

